# Sleep Of Death - Possible Solution



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

So the infamous 'Sleep of death' as plague many.

May have found a solution. This was actually an accidental discovery when I was running some benchmark test.
I was trying to compare which kernel was going to give my TP the best score.

If you have installed an alpha or beta kernel via Webos through Preware, Such as F15C or Warthog,
even setting the min clock speed to 384 may have not fixed things.

I discovered something that may help others.

If you go Palm Webos Kernel, no matter if you are running 3.02 or 3.04 it may fix the sleep of death issue.

I found that when i was on both F15C and Warthog, no matter what I did the Sleep Of Death was haunting me.
So by accident (as mentioned above) I went into Preware and installed the* updated Palm Kernel for Webos 3.0.4 (palm os kernel -- install via preware -- updated as of last week)*
it is still able to be overclocked by OC apps. (not able to be done via CM Settings).

You can visit the benchmark thread here: http://rootzwiki.com...-cm7-benchmark/

*Sleep of Death is gone!!!!*

*Running Alpha 2. Setpcu 192 min 1512 max. Updated Palm OS kernel 3.0.4 via preware*

*Edit:*

*Here are the steps that have helped some. So wanted to clarify you are doing this correctly. *

*You may want to consider updating to webos 3.0.4 if it doesn't work for you if you're on a previous version of webos.


Before you begining make sure you are in webos and do a system wipe/reset. This is done via settings, systems info. The complete wipe takes 45-60 depending on what you have on it.
Yes this means you will have a completely factory fresh device.

1. Boot into Webos. Remove any customer kernel. Go back to Stock Palm Webos Kernel. (or an updated palm kernel if your on 3.0.4 via Preware)
2. Reboot back into Webos. Once its done booting>turn device off.
3. Boot into CM7
4. Download/Install OverclockWidget by Billy Cui (free app.... and no its not me. LOL) via Market. 
5. Android home screen, once apps finish install, long press on home screen and add Overclocking Widget. (everything is done via widget)
6. Tap and open the widget>Advance Settings>; check 'Use your frequencies' also check Auto Start on Boot. (important, this is unchecked by default!)
7. Click Save.
8. Tap and open widget again, now set your min and max, and click on 'set it!'
9. ** Tap and open the widget again, just to make sure its set. 

**Note: Some found success with setting min at 384. Some found success with using Unbutu kernel, also with a min tweak.
So try some combos that may work for you. 
*** It is also very important that you check CM7 Settings<Performance<CPU and make sure that the set on boot box there is unchecked.

Market Link to OverclockWidget:https://market.andro...mVyY2xvY2siXQ..

I hope it fixes all of your SOD issues, if not most. We all know as with our phones not all devices are exactly equal, so at least if it works for some... its good. *


----------



## djhomeboy (Aug 22, 2011)

A word of caution, just had to wipe and restore CM7 after rolling back to the default kernel in Web OS. Android wouldn't boot, kept cycling the boot animation screen

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

That's too bad. I didn't have any problems at all.

What I did was in preware, removed the f15c kernel. 
Choose restart later.
Installed updated palm kerenel. Said updated last week.
Rebooted into webos. Then rebooted into cm7...

The first boot took a little longer and right before the home screen came on it looked like it froze for a second.
Then homescreen.
And for the last 3 days... no sleep of death issue.


----------



## lee634 (Oct 20, 2011)

Noiofnine said:


> So the infamous 'Sleep of death' as plague many.
> 
> May have found a solution. This was actually an accidental discovery when I was running some benchmark test.
> I was trying to compare which kernel was going to give my TP the best score.
> ...


I'm back on the stock Kernel and i still have the sleep death.
I did manage to not have it last week for 3 days but not sure why. I left the touchpad on constantly, charging when necessary and it would sleep and wake up ok


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

Haven't touched Webos since CM7 came out...and its overclocked, patched, etc...had SOD in Alpha 1 even with SetCPU controlling CPU speed. In Alpha 2 haven't had any SOD and that is with setcpu setting CPU low end to 192 when screen off, charging, etc..also setting system to powersave when screen off, charging, etc. Zero SOD issues since Alpha 2 installed and I am close to 2 days on single charge with 50% battery remaining.


----------



## t0ne (Oct 24, 2011)

i downloaded CPUmaster from android market, then set my min CPU speed as 540MHz and that seems to have solved the SOD problem for me


----------



## desifun (Oct 22, 2011)

Did u download the free version of An Tu Tu ? Did you just set the min speed or any other changes were made too?

Thanks


----------



## t0ne (Oct 24, 2011)

just downloaded CPUmaster and set it, also tick the on boot button, and overclocked it 1.7..

seems good so far


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

lee634 said:


> I'm back on the stock Kernel and i still have the sleep death.
> I did manage to not have it last week for 3 days but not sure why. I left the touchpad on constantly, charging when necessary and it would sleep and wake up ok


Hope you are running Alpha 2?

And did you update to webos 3.0.4.77?
Then used preware to updated to the newest Palm OS kernel via preware?

And you have to have a cpu oc app.
You dont have to actually OC it over 1.2gz, but have a 3rd part cpu app and set it. Make sure its also set on boot option with in which ever app your using.

And I am on day 3... so keeping my fingers crossed, hope i dont running into a 3rd day wall like you did.


----------



## deathknellx (Aug 26, 2011)

I use Softlocker free from the Market, install-reboot, only rarely have sod anymore!


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

cpu master was buggy. I was running 3.2 or something like that... and it was not setting on boot.
I saw they released an update 3.0.4, but now that I am on overclock widget (its free)
I'm happy with no SOD issues.


----------



## djhomeboy (Aug 22, 2011)

Moved back to the default kernel and still had the sleep of death.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Noiofnine said:


> cpu master was buggy. I was running 3.2 or something like that... and it was not setting on boot.


I use SetCpu, a paid app, but tried cpu master on my wife's TP and that was my finding too. I wonder if you have to have the paid version to have it set on reboot.


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

djhomeboy said:


> Moved back to the default kernel and still had the sleep of death.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


I think i mentioned this, but may it was on another thread. Once you're back on stock kernel, did you use an OC app, like setpcu or overclock widget?
Overclock widget is free from market. You can't just simply go to stock with out setting it. you can keep the min on 182 and max at 1182 (1.2)


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> I use SetCpu, a paid app, but tried cpu master on my wife's TP and that was my finding too. I wonder if you have to have the paid version to have it set on reboot.


I had the Master CPU Pro, and it still was not setting correctly. I found setpcu and overclocking widget works.

I can link you to the market for the free overclocking widget. I will edit the OP to help. its worth a try.
https://market.andro...mVyY2xvY2siXQ..


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

desifun said:


> Did u download the free version of An Tu Tu ? Did you just set the min speed or any other changes were made too?
> 
> Thanks


AuTuTu was for benchmark testing. I used OverclockWidget since it was free, then since i found this to work, i shalled out the 1.99 for setpcu. LOL


----------



## TunG19 (Oct 28, 2011)

Noiofnine said:


> Hope you are running Alpha 2?
> 
> And did you update to webos 3.0.4.77?
> Then used preware to updated to the newest Palm OS kernel via preware?


My first post here, but I've read quite a bit already. Still please be gentle









I've been having SOD problems since the beginning and tried lots of things with little success.

My last attempt was to use the UNInstall script to remove CM7 and use WebOS Doctor to reset back to 3.0.2. (I figured it didn't matter and would save me a couple gb's) No other changes were made on the webos side. I then reinstalled CM7, CWM and Moboot. Rebooted and installed Gapps through CWM. Then loaded Master CPU and set min to 384 (apparently I picked the wrong app).

This fixed the SOD's for about a day. I'm currently using SoftLocker which has gotten rid of all SOD's, but the battery life leaves something to be desired. So, I'd love to give this a try but have a couple of questions.

Since I used WebOS Doctor, I'm already on the Default Kernel, Right? Do I need to upgrade back to 3.0.4? Do I need to have Preware installed (I never bothered after doctoring, because I didn't think it would matter)?

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

For some reason the SoD completely went away for me. I tried a number of things so I don't even know what fixed it.

But at 100 hours up time, i'm satisfied now.

Sent from my G2


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm gonna give this a try. Been avoiding cm7 because of SOD. thanks









*edit*
ehh, nope. Still got a SOD while charging.. Oh well, seemed like it was working for a bit


----------



## jp80 (Oct 24, 2011)

This did NOT work for me. I followed to the letter, but it froze all the same... in minutes.
Not sure why updating Palm kernel should effect Android anyway. AFAIK, CM7 is not running on top of it. But I tried all the same.
Now trying SoftLocker. So far so good. I will test battery drain with SoftLocker over night from a full charge with WiFi off. If the drain is acceptable, I will keep this until the beta arrives.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

jp80 said:


> This did NOT work for me. I followed to the letter, but it froze all the same... in minutes.
> Not sure why updating Palm kernel should effect Android anyway. AFAIK, CM7 is not running on top of it. But I tried all the same.
> Now trying SoftLocker. So far so good. I will test battery drain with SoftLocker over night from a full charge with WiFi off. If the drain is acceptable, I will keep this until the beta arrives.


The kernels are stored in the same boot folder, that's the only connection i'm aware of...this "fix" never made sense to me, but don't want to rain on anyone for whom it seems to work.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Its quite odd because I got a decent amount of sod's before. I havent had one since the day I installed the webos update and went back to stock kernal. It doesn't make sense to me either.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## jp80 (Oct 24, 2011)

> but don't want to rain on anyone for whom it seems to work

Sure. But it is important to report negative findings. People generally only tend to report when things succeed and this gives a skewed slice of reality. I trust that things are working for Noiofnine. But I am not sure of causation yet. Not that I am against imperfect theorizing, especially in the absence of alternatives. For instance, my desktop overclocks to 80% over stock speed, but not all the time. The best correlation I could draw was with ambient temperature at boot time, which holds true for only about 70% of the time.

After this fix did not work for me, I used Softlocker and measured the standby performance after TunG19 mentioned the battery performance. After letting it sleep for 6 hrs (I never managed to go this long on CM7 before) on Softlocker, without WiFi & after a fresh boot, it used up 8% of battery. This is quite poor. Fine for those who use TP at extended sessions, but not OK for intermittent use.


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

Nothing has worked for me, and I think I've tried everything except voodoo.

I've got the stock Palm kernel running in webOS. I've got Softlocker. I've got setCPU set for 384 minimum. I've got Green Power running. I've got airplane mode on. I've tried wiping and restoring from a CWM backup. I've cleared caches till my fingers are raw. The only thing I haven't done is a complete reinstall after a wipe.

But I don't care. I'm grateful to the devs that have allowed this alpha to be available. Hopefully the next build will be better.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

This was suggested as a fix:

You also might try changing your vmheap to 24 (android default) via this app: [APP] VM Heap Tool - give your apps more space to breathe! - xda-developers


----------



## modjo30 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been using *Softlocker Free* for a week now and have not had one single SOD issue or any crashes, it stops the TP from going into a deep sleep


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> This was suggested as a fix:
> 
> You also might try changing your vmheap to 24 (android default) via this app: [APP] VM Heap Tool - give your apps more space to breathe! - xda-developers


Mine was already set to 32. Running that app, it shows 24 as the default, but 32 as the recommended. So did you actually drop it 8M? Or was yours set lower to start?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

The android default is 24, but the TP's default is 32. I changed mine from 32 to 24.


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> The android default is 24, but the TP's default is 32. I changed mine from 32 to 24.


Hmm, yet the app itself recommends 32. Confusing. But if it might help with SoD, I might try it. Heck, I've tried every thing else.


----------



## RafficaX (Jun 10, 2011)

i installed alpha 2 over the original release and havent had any issues. no extra apps or anything. weird but good weird for me!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I changed the vmheap AND removed my OC kernel in webOS.

Between the two, my SOD's quit. Of course they didn't seem to start until updates came out after 3.0.4.


----------



## whemming (Oct 13, 2011)

I removed uberkernal...Upgraded to webos 3.0.4 and no SOD...I think your on to something...Hmm strange


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I didn't have SOD's until the last week or so and that's about the time that patches and kernels were available again with 3.0.4.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

hey i might be WAY off here but i'll through this out.....on my Gtablet (i know it's a different tablet) when we ran any GB rom we had to leave wifi on always or we would get random SoD problems.....mine is set to always on and have not SoD but once while i left it on youtube after a video was done when the screen shutoff....just test it for those having it alot and post if it helps or not.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm gonna give this VM heap a try. The OP's suggestion has somewhat reduce my SOD occurrence by 60% or so.. hopefully this VM thing does the trick. Saw it was at 32 so bumped it down to 24. What exactly does this change?


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry guy... as mention, not sure its a fix for everyone.

Also I hope for those that it has not fixed, that you are on webos 3.0.4 with the update palm kernel from preware and using either overclockwidget or setpcu.

Again make sure overclocking in cm settings .. that the set on boot box there is not checked but that your 3rd party overclocking apps are set and set on boot.

Its about the details. I messed around and found a solution for me... so you may to do the same if following my OP to the T don't work.

Its like trying to make chocolate chip cookies with out chocolate chips. 
Still a cookie but just not the same. Lol
Yummy


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

So decided to add some addition updates. Today I have reboot to cm7 several times.. hacking the propbuild to enable market apps for the zoom to show... and still no sod after letting the screen go to slept at various points to live life and even for a 3 hour span to go play volleyball.

So just an update


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah.. I'm starting to think I only get SOD now when I leave my TP on charge (USB cord). Stays awake when left on touchstone... I'll know for sure today. See if I get an SOD's.*edit nvm.. still getting sods. More than yesterday. I've tried about everything, except this softlock thing. Ill wait for alpha 3 I guess..


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

Well maybe the VM HEAP change helped. I made it through about 24 hours without an SoD. Not totally convinced yet, but it's a positive so far. Of course I have so many other things tweaked to address the issue, hard to tell if that's the only thing it needs. But I'm going to remove Green Power and Softlocker and see what happens.


----------



## lee634 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm no developer but i do believe that the SOD Is connected to charging of the touchpad.
I've tried the cpu advice 
Switched off wifi before going to sleep
ChangedVM heap value 
Changed android ID
And still i get the SOD after charging.

But hey should i really complain. No way I'm using Android on a £115 tablet, and this is still an Alpha release. Well done CM team


----------



## weese (Aug 24, 2011)

I had to uninstall completely and reinstall with the ACMEUninstaller and it seems like finally I may have gotten rid of the SoD problem.... As I was typing this it seriously happened again.


----------



## deboy69 (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is a little slice of the pie I have solved. I have webos 3.04 installed (no kernals downloaded) than installed android Alpha2 and have been plagued with the SOD. That is an understatement, everytime my device goes to sleep i have to reboot. I have tried the wireless option and the overclocking option with no success. Today I reinstalled android thinking this might help (it didnt) but i did experience that when I have it plugged into my computer and in debugging mode i dont get the SOD. Just a thought


----------



## weese (Aug 24, 2011)

I booted back into WebOS to checkout my kernel install and found it didn't take. Tried it a couple more times and it would not take. So I installed the Uber Kernel and so far it seems to be working.


----------



## triples3rd (Nov 1, 2011)

not sure if iam having the same problem, but i was running fine, had uberkernel installed, but now when i unplug my deviceit dies. if i try to boot the device it will boot and enter web os or android, then die. but first couple of days the tablet worked fine, and couple days with this cm7 alpha 2 it worked. so iam gonna try setting the cpu( with boot option) and see if that changes anything.

ps if anyone knows whats going on with my tablet please tell me cause i haven't found the info that i need


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

i hope all of you guys have completely wiped webos before installing cm7 a2.
the full wipe takes 45 mins... its the deep level wipe.


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

triples3rd said:


> not sure if iam having the same problem, but i was running fine, had uberkernel installed, but now when i unplug my deviceit dies. if i try to boot the device it will boot and enter web os or android, then die. but first couple of days the tablet worked fine, and couple days with this cm7 alpha 2 it worked. so iam gonna try setting the cpu( with boot option) and see if that changes anything.
> 
> ps if anyone knows whats going on with my tablet please tell me cause i haven't found the info that i need


This is the sleep of death we are talking about.

Hold power and home button for 15 seconds, it will rest.


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

Well past 2 days now without an SoD. Looks like that VM Heap setting was what I needed. SoftLocker is uninstalled. Green Power is uninstalled. Min CPU is set back to 192Mhz. So basically the VM Heap change is the only tweak I have running.

It's amazing that the things that work for some don't work for others.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

so how do I make certainly remove and kernels I was using before with preware? I actually had to DR my TP a week ago, so I had to reinstall preware. Not sure if this would have disabled the stable 1.5 kernel I was using before..

* I guess installing the recovery kernel in preware is how I remove uber or stable? I see its set to palm kernel in Govnah, yet I'm still getting SOD.
Have VM heap and that widget CPU thing running.. I'll just try vm by it self for awhile.


----------



## triples3rd (Nov 1, 2011)

ok so i have this SOD, so i uninstalled the uberkernal and installed the web os kernel. and set my cpu speed to 192 min, and i still get this problem.. i cant turn on touchpad without it pluged in to the wall, and when it does boot if i unplug it it shuts off....


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

midas said:


> Well past 2 days now without an SoD. Looks like that VM Heap setting was what I needed. SoftLocker is uninstalled. Green Power is uninstalled. Min CPU is set back to 192Mhz. So basically the VM Heap change is the only tweak I have running.
> 
> It's amazing that the things that work for some don't work for others.


And of course, I wake up this morning and dead. Oh well 2½ days is still a record for me.


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

midas said:


> And of course, I wake up this morning and dead. Oh well 2½ days is still a record for me.


Damn it.
I was rooting for you and followed your story.
I'm right there with you in terms of attempts and results.


----------



## theancienthero (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone have trouble with QuickInstall after installing CM7? After I installed CM7, my QuickInstall won't work and therefore I can't install preware or change any of the kernels. Anything I try to install will just sit there and say installing forever.


----------

